# NREMT Renewal:  Worth It For An (Almost) RN?



## rjddvm (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello,

My NREMT-P expires on 3/31/13.  I do NOT need to keep it current to renew my state paramedic license, nor do I need it to work as a paramedic in my state.

I am currently close to finishing my nursing degree and intend to work as an RN in my state.  I have no plans to move out of state (I realize that might change) but if I were to move I would be seeking employment as an RN, not a paramedic.  

Is there a good reason, apart from simply not letting a certification lapse, to keep my NREMT?  From what I can tell, just looking at a few state paramedic licensing requirements, I would need to take written and practical tests in most states to get licensed there, and the NREMT certification might (or might not) exempt me from that requirement.   Is that correct?

Thanks for any (non-flaming) opinions!


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 29, 2012)

What kind of Nursing jobs are you interested in? If you ever thought about flight or transport nursing then you should definitely keep it because many places require dual certification. Also it is much harder to get recertfided once you let it lapse than it would be to just do it now.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 29, 2012)

If you ever want to do CCT ground or flight it would come in handy. Also if you even have the slightest inkling you will want to do ems on the side or volunteer you might want to keep it.


----------



## rjddvm (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies!  At this time I don't have an interest in doing CCT or flight work, but if I did, and stayed in my current state, wouldn't my state paramedic license be enough for that?  Or do some transport/flight services require the NREMT even if the state itself does not?

Sorry if that's a stupid question.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

Here in NM we have flight services that do national and international flights, and they require you to have your NR in addition to your state cert.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 29, 2012)

I would certainly keep your NREMT in today's job market.  It's a nominal investment of time and money that could looks good on a resume and could be useful down the road.

I let my NREMT lapse because there was no way I was going to move out of the state and I all I needed was my state cert.  Five years later I'm out of state and wish I kept my NREMT so I could easily transfer my license.

Good luck!


----------



## rjddvm (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions, everyone!  I really appreciate the input!


----------

